# Spikeys parents?



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

Hi everyone. After one month of having our beautiful Tiel , I decided to go back to the breeder and ask to see his parents. I don't why I forgot to ask the day I bought him. I was so interested to see his parents. I was more amazed to learn that they are different colour to Spikey. This is all new to me. 
The father in the picture is the one with the dark colour on his back. My Spikey is supposed to be a definite male , the breeder told me. 
Can you please tell me about the breed of his parents and him. Breeder told me it's a normal grey pied.


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

This is a picture of Spikey again. The blood you can see on his wing is due to a disaster a friends husband done. Clipped his wing in the wrong place ?. The same day he clipped his wing, we went out to my nieces birthday party. Came home midnight to feathers pulled out and blood squirted on the wall, blinds and floor. I was so frightened to the sight, that I took him in my arms and comforted him for an hour. He settled then and was put in a different cage to sleep in. The next day I woke up and called a vet, but unfortunately the bird vet was closed. I took him to the breeder I bought him from and he looked at it carefully. He was upset that the man that clipped it has cut too much off. But what happened when we where out at the party, nobody's knows exactly ?. 
Glad his ok. It took me hours cleaning up. Does anyone know, what might have happened? Thank you


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

Here are Spikeys Parents. I was shocked to see the difference in colour. How can Spikey be a normal grey split to pied?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Dad is pied, mom is lutino. If dad is not split to lutino, no babies will be visually lutino. Dad has to carry the lutino to get visual lutino babies. Spikey is actually a normal grey split pied and lutino. 

As for the wing issue, sounds like Spikey had a night fright and banged his newly clipped wing. He may have caused some feathers to fall out. As long as the bleeding has stopped he should be OK.


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

Roxy culver , thank you! 
How long until Spikeys wings grow back? 
How can I prevent night frights from happening? 
Also the dad is a pied, Spikey is a decimate male or?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

At this point Spikey can be either male or female. If he hasn't gone through his first molt then there's really no way to tell yet. Spikey's wings are gonna grow back once he molts out the old, clipped ones, so during his first molt, which normally happens between 6-12 months of age. I use a night light to prevent night frights. It gives a little light to the room without making the bird think it's daylight.


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> At this point Spikey can be either male or female. If he hasn't gone through his first molt then there's really no way to tell yet. Spikey's wings are gonna grow back once he molts out the old, clipped ones, so during his first molt, which normally happens between 6-12 months of age. I use a night light to prevent night frights. It gives a little light to the room without making the bird think it's daylight.


Spikey is starting to have fluff feathers around his cage. They're the tiny fluff ones. Is that part of Molting? Female or male I love it dearly. Follows us everywhere. Adorable!! ? Can I put him a Himalayan salt lamp? 
Thank you?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't know what a Himalayan salt lamp is, sorry. 

It could be the start of a molt.


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> I don't know what a Himalayan salt lamp is, sorry.
> 
> It could be the start of a molt.


Oh ok. Thank you once again


----------



## SaraAndSammy (Aug 15, 2016)

I would suggest keeping the salt lamp away from where Spikey can get to it. I have one as well (love it!), but I keep it well away from Sammy, because Cockatiels love to chew on anything andeverything. It would be dangerous for him to eat any of the rock salt. 

Sammy was very prone to having nightfrights at first, and occasionally still has them. After I got him a nightlight and started running an ambient noise maker for him at night, his nightfrights decreased rapidly. 

This is the noise maker I use, it could be helpful:
https://www.amazon.com/Sleep-Easy-S...368481&sr=8-11&keywords=ambient+noise+machine


----------



## Elissa (Nov 20, 2016)

SaraAndSammy said:


> I would suggest keeping the salt lamp away from where Spikey can get to it. I have one as well (love it!), but I keep it well away from Sammy, because Cockatiels love to chew on anything andeverything. It would be dangerous for him to eat any of the rock salt.
> 
> Sammy was very prone to having nightfrights at first, and occasionally still has them. After I got him a nightlight and started running an ambient noise maker for him at night, his nightfrights decreased rapidly.
> 
> ...


Thank you I will definitely look into it. Anything to help would be great.


----------

